# l'altra famiglia



## Old maurix (31 Maggio 2007)

Salve a tutti ... vi porto la mia esperienza sperando di avere un consiglio su quanto mi sta accadendo...

Tempo fa ho avuto una relazione con una donna che aveva una crisi matrimoniale molto forte ma non ancora separata, mentre la mia famiglia non aveva alcun problema.

la relazione è terminata ma dopo un po il marito di lei sembra abbia avuto delle prove inconfutabili sulla nostra passata relazione e vuole avviare una separazion per mettere a nudo il fatto che la moglie lo ha tradito ed eventualmente richedere soddisfazione..

ma la cosa che pare si stia delineando è che il marito vuole formalmente venire da mia moglie e far si che quanto era nella mio, seppur discutibile comportamento, deve essere messo a conoscenza di mia moglie..
In sintesi ... se va in tribunale la sua famiglia ci deve finire anche la mia...

ora mi chiedo ma... un tale comportamento non puo essere "contestato"? non posso pensare che un avvocato dia credito ad un tale comportamento, fermo restando che l'individuo puo fermare per strada mia moglie e dirgli tutto... diverso invece credo è quello di chiedere all'avvocato di riferire a mia moglie di quanto avvenuto nel passato....

cosa mi consigliate??? ci sono precauzioni da prendere o devo accettare gli eventi...???

ciao a tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Maggio 2007)

*Mah*

Rischi del mestiere ...di amante...Credo che l'avvocato non si presterebbe, ma se lui è abbastanza arrabbiato da volerti rovinare la vita ...lo può fare in molti modi.
Mi spiace.
Ma se tu non avevi problemi perché hai avuto una relazione? Va be' questo è fuori tema.


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

maurix ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ... vi porto la mia esperienza sperando di avere un consiglio su quanto mi sta accadendo...
> 
> Tempo fa ho avuto una relazione con una donna che aveva una crisi matrimoniale molto forte ma non ancora separata, mentre la mia famiglia non aveva alcun problema.
> 
> ...


parla tu con tua moglie ed ammetti quello che è successo
l'impatto sarà forte..ma sempre meglio che se lo scoprisse tramite un legale o tramite il marito della tua ex...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (1 Giugno 2007)

*si dice*

chi la fa, l'aspetti


----------



## Iris (1 Giugno 2007)

Mah...Il marito di lei può sicuramente prenderti di petto!!! E dirlo a tua moglie.
La tua amica non rischia un gran chè, in fondo voleva già separarsi , o no? Il marito può trascinarla in giudiziale...ma ormai l'addebito a causa del tradimento non lo dà quasi nessun tribunale. C'è una giurisprudenza contorta in merito...se il coniuge tradisce, ma non crea per così dire scandalo, e non lede visibilmente l'onore del tradito, niente addebito. Il tradimento è considerato non la causa della fine di un matrimonio, ma la conseguenza.
Bisogna vedere quali sono queste prove inconfutabili...


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2007)

*Mah...*

E da quando un avvocato cita l'amante in giudizio come causa della fine di un matrimonio. Mi sembrano più spacconate che altro.
Lui è evidente che ha vissuto la crisi che lei ti ha raccontato, ma era reciproca e adesso, che l'ha beccata per qualche "incognita" che sempre può capitare,  prende semplicemente la palla al balzo sperando di non "pagare il dazio".  
Andrà a finire in una consensuale in cui lei non chiederà più del lecito. Gli avvocati, alla fine non sono imbecilli e non si prestano alle sceneggiate finte gelose di mariti o moglie che hanno trovato il pretesto giusto.
Il problema però resta, perchè lui sicuramente, se è tanto rancoroso vorrà creare problemi anche a te ed è facile che cerchi in qualche modo di contattare tua moglie. E questa è una cosa che non puoi tamponare perchè gli basta beccarla mentre tu sei al lavoro e lei entra o esce di casa.....  Sono anch'io del parere che tu abbia convenienza a dire come stanno le cose. Alla fine detta da te sembrerà meno sgradevole che sentita per conto terzi che certamente non saranno "delicati".....
Tradire è bello e facile per alcuni, ma non mettono mai in conto che nulla è prevedibile e manipolabile.... tra l'altro anch'io mi sono domandata perchè ti sei infilato in un tradimento se stavi bene a casa tua; sembra quasi che la inutilità di quello che hai propinato a tua moglie ora ti torni indietro con la prospettiva di confessare una cosa che poteva essere assolutamente evitata in quanto superflua, ma si sà, i capricci la vincono sempre.... 
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (4 Giugno 2007)

maurix ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ... vi porto la mia esperienza sperando di avere un consiglio su quanto mi sta accadendo...
> 
> Tempo fa ho avuto una relazione con una donna che aveva una crisi matrimoniale molto forte ma non ancora separata, mentre la mia famiglia non aveva alcun problema.
> 
> ...


Che dirti,se lui vuole darti qualche dispiacere lo farà,ma è un rischio che sapevi già,se si tradisce si può essere scoperti,non importa come e da chi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2007)

*Riflettendo...*



maurix ha detto:


> Salve a tutti ... vi porto la mia esperienza sperando di avere un consiglio su quanto mi sta accadendo...
> 
> Tempo fa ho avuto una relazione con una donna che aveva una crisi matrimoniale molto forte ma non ancora separata, mentre la mia famiglia non aveva alcun problema.
> 
> ...


Sono pensieri che possono venire ai traditi ...ma distruggere gli altri non aiuta...anzi fa apparire ancora più grave quel che è accaduto.
Quindi credo che rimarrà una minaccia (anche noi ne sappiamo qualcosa di progettate rivelazioni...)
Io non mi sarei mai sognata ...l'altra ha fatto tutto da sola temendo lo facessi e sperando così di salvare la faccia, ma così ha perso tutto e ..la faccia.
Poi cosa credi tu che sia giusto per il tuo matrimonio e la tua famiglia lo devi fare indipendentemente dalla minaccia.


----------

